# Moïse Amyraut on Christ’s miracles and the Jews



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2021)

... ‘Tis true, there are some Jews who accuse him of having done the same by Magic. But then their Ancestors who condemned him, would have bethought themselves to make this a part of his Indictment, and insert it into the sentence of his condemnation. For what law is more severe then theirs in constituting terrible penalties for Sorcerers, and all such as addict themselves to Magic? And nevertheless he did these wonders before their Eyes, under the view and cognisance of all the world; in the City and the Country, in the house and the street, and for the most part in the presence of the greatest multitudes. Yet they never accused him of Sorcery.

Some Pharisees indeed, whose eyes were perstringed by the lustre of his deeds, accused him of effecting them by _Beelzebub_ the Prince of Devils. But their own followers did not believe them, and the Answer he gave them was perfectly convincing; That his Doctrine wholly tending to the subversion of the Empire of Satan, the Devil would never have confederated with and assisted him that went about thus to undermine the foundations of his Kingdom. ...

For more, see Moïse Amyraut on Christ’s miracles and the Jews.


----------

